# Tipos de transformadores



## Otrebor (Jun 12, 2007)

Hola a todos, queria preguntarles algo sobre el tipo de transformador que necesito para un amplificador, cuando le mando un mail al fabricante le digo que necesito un transformador de 32+32 4A, pero el fabricante me pregunta "si los 4 A son por rama o totales", la verdad que no tengo ni idea de que si los 4A son por rama o totales. Alguien podria decirme cual es el que necesito para el amplificador que estoy armando. Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Jun 12, 2007)

Hola Otrebor:

Cuando un transformador te da un sólo voltaje, la corriente que provee el mismo es usada completamente para esa salida.

En tu caso, es un transformador con una derivación, es decir, dos devanados, 32 + 32.

No es lo mismo obtener 4A de los dos devanados que 4A decada uno.

Las salidas de tu transformador quedarían así:

*Con los 4A totales...*

A--------------------------------
       32V / 2A
B----------------       64V / 4A
       32V / 2A
C--------------------------------


*O con los 4A por rama...*

A--------------------------------
       32V / 4A
B----------------       64V / 8A
       32V / 4A
C--------------------------------


En el caparazón del transformador están los datos de corriente y voltaje, si no especifica otra cosa, Normalmente los 4A son totales. Pero sería imposible estar seguros hasta saber el consumo total o por rama del amplificador.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## Otrebor (Jun 13, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, ahora estoy entendiendo un poco mejor, el amplificador es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1170, el transformador seria de 64v 4A, no?


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2007)

No del todo, el transformador tiene que ser +32 0 -32 de 4 amper totales.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Jun 13, 2007)

mm... el transformador es de CA.. 32-0-32 4A totales


----------



## kaucop (Jul 23, 2009)

hola , tengo un transformador de 220v en el primario  y a la salida tiene 6 cables:
12v/0v/12v  y  11,5v/0v/11,5v
la cosa es que necesito que tenga 24 v como logro eso?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Tomas la alimentación de los 2 extremos de 12V-AC. Ahí vas a tener 24Vac Simples.

Si lo necesitas simetricos, o lo rebobinas o te consigues otro.

Saludos.


----------

